# I'm Back



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Just wanted to let everyone know my I-Mac crashed and I lost everthing om my hard drive. Other than all my pictures I didn't loose anything since I never have been able to use all the capabilities this apple is capable of doing. Thought I better check in before I became AWOL. See things on Case forum was extremley slow while I was gone. Have lots to catch up on.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

What i didn't think Mac's could crash:truth: isn't that right Mow Man i hate to hear you lost all your pictures hope you still have some somewhere. I know you have a few here:winky: I had wonder what had happen to you. Thought you may have gone off on another buying trip Glad to have you back.:thumbsup:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Welcome back caseman! What kind of iMac do you have? I lost a hard drive on my iMac about 3 years ago. Fortunately I was able to backup everything completely before it died. It was a blessing in disguise as I went from a 10 gig to a 40 gig hard drive! Since then I always make sure I'm backed up -- especially my family pics (not trying to rub salt in the wound  ) There are tools available to rescue a hard drive. I bought DiskWarrior not to long after the HD failure. It straightened out some strange behavior on one of my discs a couple of years ago.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mow,
I'm not sure od exact model. It's a Imac DV M7493/A a 1999 model. It has the 10gb hard drive. Was suppose to of been top of the line back then. I still have the mac os8.6. Was going to try to update it but they didn't want tto purebuild such an old machine so I just said fix it back to what it was back when I bought it. I was going to buy a cd burner but they didn't have anything compatable to the 8.6 program. They set me up on explorer for my search engine and email vs netscape. Not sure if I'm into explorer or not. Will have to give it time. I do have lots of pictures on yahoo and photobuckets so not a total lost. Guess it was time to clean house. Repairman said he could search and try to recover stuff for 80.00hr. He estimated 2 hrs to do that.I did like there new M9249LL/A 17" super drive widescreem LCD. Maybe next time.
caseman-d


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

caseman-d,

Sounds like you probably have a 400 MHz DV iMac which is what I am typing on right now. You might want to upgrade to OSX, which is much more modern and capable than 8.6. But if you are comfortable with the older OS, then that's OK too. OSX likes RAM. I am running with 512 mb on my machine.

I'd like to get a new iMac, but this old machine is solid and does everything I want it to except burn CDs and DVD's. I use my kids iMac for that.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

caseman,

You can also run many of your older Mac programs under the "Classic" (OS 9) that is contained in OS X. I'm with Mow, OS X is so stable and featured that once you see/use it you'll never regret upgrading. You might want to wait just a bit for "Tiger", the latest version of OS X, to come out mid year(?). Mow should know more.


----------



## Wannabe (Dec 8, 2004)

We bought an Imac like the ones you speak of at a yard sale for $25. I thought if anything it could be a DVD player for my kids.

I was very suprised to find out what they can do. I haven't used it much though.

I talked with the shop about upgrading to OSX and they warned me about it. They said it would work fine once the upgrade was complete, but if you didn't first upgrade your firmware (or something) you could fry the machine.

I don't know if there is any truth to this, but I thought I'd let you know.

They quoted me $150 with memory and a "demo model" OSX.

Glad to see people getting use out of these older machines.

-Tim


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Sounds like you got a good deal, Tim. There are a _few_ of us here that might be able to answer any Mac related questions, and to be fair there are many savvy Windows users here that are helpful with PC issues. And I'm sure you are aware that this is a great all around tractor site -- when it's up, which it normally is. 

Oh yeah, Greg mentioned Tiger which is the next version of OSX. Looks great from the previews I've seen.


----------

